# AFR 205s/EDC Cam = 112 rwhp gain



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Finally got the tune done today on my install. 

On my 2004 A4, The following was just installed: AFR 205 heads, EDC cam, 90 Fast intake manifold and Nick Williams TB, Ported LS6 Oil pump and Rollmaster double linked timing set as well as new Plugs and wires in sig below.

I'll start with the final number: 431.0 rwhp 391.9 rwtq

Needless to say EDC came through just as advertised, This is not a big cam but adding it to the AFRs brought big numbers.










Now to see how far this install brought me. The following graph has my last install from September 2005. For That tune I added my Kook LTs, Borla Exhaust and LPE CAI. Same dyno and tuner. The max run was only 318.7 and 337.1
This install brought me an increase of 112.3 rwhp and 54.8 rwtq

The following graph is my run from today as well as my final run from September.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Good numbers man!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Verrrrrry nice! 
Now we need VIDEO of a huuuuge, tire-shredding burnout.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Verrrrrry nice!
> Now we need VIDEO of a huuuuge, tire-shredding burnout.


:agree :agree :agree 
SMOKE! 
and The Smell of burnt Rubber:cool


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

May have some video to show from the big GTO meet April 24th at Norwalk. I'll at least have some 1/4 mile times.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about!!! Great number's. Now get some video of that beast!!!


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Sweet! I love how the torque does not fall off like the stock cam.


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

edysinger

Do i know you from another forum possibly... 
(sorry for jacking the topic)

-Hammer from Mys10.com GMtruckforum.org and what used to be s10planet or sicgmtrucks.com


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

03xtreme said:


> edysinger
> 
> Do i know you from another forum possibly...
> (sorry for jacking the topic)
> ...


Yes, mys10.com I visited a lot while I was building my 4.3 S10 (I still have it). Bought a GTO in November and that's been my main project so I haven't been sticking my nose into the S10 forums lately.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

What are the specs on the cam?


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

It's a custom grind by Ed Curtis of FlowTech Induction 224/228 600/600 114 +4...very stealthy as I asked.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Those specs tell you how well he matched the cam to the flow capabilities of the heads. To my thinking, the balance between the duration and lift combined with the 144 lobe centers for high flowing heads is very well done, but I guess the dyno numbers show it. The valve springs were changed at some point, right?


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

kerno said:


> Those specs tell you how well he matched the cam to the flow capabilities of the heads. To my thinking, the balance between the duration and lift combined with the 144 lobe centers for high flowing heads is very well done, but I guess the dyno numbers show it. The valve springs were changed at some point, right?


AFR's came fully assembled. It has a 1.290" OD Hydraulic Valve Spring with dampener, 130 lbs. on seat, .600: maximum lift


----------

